# variable hochzählen



## hurscht344 (2. Feb 2009)

wie kann ich eine variable hochzählen

for (Klasse auto : blub.find()) {
			index++;
			Auto auto = new Auto();
		}

ich möchte das bei jedme durchlauf ein die variable hochgezählt wird also auto1, dann auto2 etc.

Auto auto+index = new ... geht leider nicht


----------



## The_S (2. Feb 2009)

Das Zauberwort heißt "Arrays" => http://www.java-blog-buch.de/29-arrays/


----------



## SlaterB (2. Feb 2009)

und die Zauber-FAQ lautet

http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic65159_fragen-variablennamen.html


----------



## HannsW (2. Feb 2009)

hurscht344 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie kann ich eine variable hochzählen
> 
> for (Klasse auto : blub.find()) {
> index++;
> ...




Aber das geht:


```
auto.setName ( "auto" + Integer.toString(index));
```

HTH Hanns


----------



## 0x7F800000 (2. Feb 2009)

HannsW hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber das geht:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


aaaha, und zu dieser tollen Behauptung bist du durch welche finsteren Gedankengänge gelangt? ???:L


----------



## SlaterB (2. Feb 2009)

wieso, ist doch ein berechtiger Hinweis,
auch wenn es wahscheinlich schon bekannt ist


----------



## 0x7F800000 (2. Feb 2009)

Ist "setName()" irgendeine von Object vererbte methode die ich bisher übersehen hab^^?  :autsch: 
Das ergibt irgendwie alles mäßig viel Sinn...


----------



## HannsW (2. Feb 2009)

Andrey hat gesagt.:
			
		

> HannsW hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier wären denn meine finsteren Gedankengänge:

Einen JFrame darauf ein Label und ein JButton und folgender Code:
	
	
	
	





```
public void jButton1_ActionEvents() {
	javax.swing.JLabel myLabel = new javax.swing.JLabel();
	myLabel.setName("Label" + Integer.toString(hits++));
	//System.out.println(myLabel.getName());
	ivjJLabel1.setText(myLabel.getName());
		
	return;
}
```

Klappt bei mir

Hanns


----------



## Der Müde Joe (2. Feb 2009)

Andrey hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ergibt irgendwie alles mäßig viel Sinn...



By the way:
Das Integer.toString kann man auch weglassen...

String s = "" + 234;

klappt wunderbar


----------



## HannsW (2. Feb 2009)

Der Müde Joe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Andrey hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



weiß ich, das toString() in Object steckt.
Nur habe ich gemerkt, wenn man später mal nen Code nachliest, wirds irgendwie deutlicher?
Nem alten mann jedenfalls.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (2. Feb 2009)

>weiß ich, das toString() in Object steckt. 

234 ist ein primitiver Typ und kein Objekt.
Grund siehe hier:
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/jls/third_edition/html/expressions.html#39990


----------



## HannsW (2. Feb 2009)

Der Müde Joe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> >weiß ich, das toString() in Object steckt.
> 
> 234 ist ein primitiver Typ und kein Objekt.
> Grund siehe hier:
> http://java.sun.com/docs/books/jls/third_edition/html/expressions.html#39990




Ja danke,
Es liegt an der intelligenten String-concatenation.


----------



## andre111 (2. Feb 2009)

HannsW hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Andrey hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, weil in JLabel setName() definiert ist. Woher aber willst du wissen ob es in Auto definiert ist? :roll:


----------



## 0x7F800000 (2. Feb 2009)

HannsW hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hier wären denn meine finsteren Gedankengänge:
> 
> Einen JFrame darauf ein Label und ein JButton und folgender Code:
> 
> ...


aha, und in der Klasse oracle.jbo.mom.DefinitionObject gibt es auch noch die setName() Methode, vielleicht hat der OP ja davon seine Auto-Klasse abgeleitet, damit's nicht langweilig wird?  :autsch:


----------



## andre111 (2. Feb 2009)

Andrey hat gesagt.:
			
		

> HannsW hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  :toll:


----------



## The_S (3. Feb 2009)

Uff ... ein sehr irritierender Thread, wie ich finde  .


----------



## HannsW (3. Feb 2009)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Uff ... ein sehr irritierender Thread, wie ich finde  .


Was irritiert Dich daran?


----------



## The_S (3. Feb 2009)

Naja, hin und her und wenn und dann und falls dann das oder vielleicht doch was anderes ...

Einfach das viele hin und her und die Missverständnisse und das Gschmarr  .


----------

